
In Africa, Birds and Humans Form a Unique Honey Hunting Party - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/23/science/birds-bees-honeyguides-africa.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
veddox
I'd heard about this one before, but it's great to see some research done on
it.

If you think about it, humans communicating with birds is not all that
astounding - interspecies communication abounds in nature. Nonetheless, it
does make for a fascinating case study. What I found most amazing was that the
Yao have developed a sort of "bird call" specifically for this use, and that
the birds actually understand the exact meaning of this call! Perhaps birds
aren't as stupid as we often think after all...

